# Price for a pre-republic peterson



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I came across this peterson and was wondering what you thought a fair price would be for it? It looks completely brand new. Thanks!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

If you can give me the stamping on the pipe and hallmarks on the band I could give you some idea.


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are some additional pics, thanks for your help.


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

That's a pretty looking piece!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it looks quite amazing as well. I'm a new pipe guy but I've heard great things about pre-republic pipes. If the consensus gives me a fair price, I might jump on it.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, that is Awesome. Nice steal- hope you get it!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

The Made in Ireland in a circle stamp generally indicates that the pipe was made during the time frame 1945-1947. They used one final stamp after that in the Pre-Republic period, Made in Ireland in a block format. Of course, there is no way to know for sure, as Peterson was not very consistent in the use of stamps so all you can really know is it was not made before that period. That being said, that doesn't really matter as far as value/collectability goes. If it's stamped like that it's considered a Pre-Republic. The band could be anything really. Peterson's hallmarking was weird to say the least, and often just made up or missing altogether. They often used long pieces of metal, hallmarked only one end and then cut into sections when used in making a pipe. If you were enterprising enough you could check to see if the hallmark is really a registered one. Then you'd know it was silver and more about the exact year. That's not really needed here, though. The stamping pretty much nails it as 45-47 and whether the band is silver or nickle really doesn't effect the value. In any case, it's certainly got some age on it. 

Have you seen the pipe in person or just on the web? If only on the web make sure you get a good detailed photos of the inside of the bowl and all parts of the pipe. If you haven't seen it in person also be sure to get the exact dimensions if you care about size. Older Petes can tend to run a bit smaller than their modern day descendents.

Anyway, you'd probably be looking at a price of around $100-$130 or so for a pipe like that from a reputable dealer. Some might try to get more, but I wouldn't personally go higher than that. Late vintage Pre-Republics aren't really rare, so patience pays off. Now if it were a Patent or Free State era Pre-Republic pipe it would be worth siginficantly more, particularly in that condition. On e-Bay who knows? If you got lucky on the auction you might get it for significantly less or it might even bid up into the $150+ range from what I've seen. That's assuming the parts of the pipe I can't see are in as good a shape as the parts I can. Remember, it's a Pete, so if you like wide open Cavicchi like draws it might not be for you. That being said, as it's a fishtail and a Pre-Republic it will probably draw better than a lot of modern Petes and smoke very well indeed. They had access to very good briar in those days and it's had 60 or so years to age since then.

Welcome to the world of Pre-Republic Petes!


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info. I have only seen pics online and have not been able to get shots of in the bowl. hat being said, the top of the bowl has no dark burn marks on it as well. I'm tryign to get ahold of the seller to see if he will work with me on the price.



indigosmoke said:


> The Made in Ireland in a circle stamp generally indicates that the pipe was made during the time frame 1945-1947. They used one final stamp after that in the Pre-Republic period, Made in Ireland in a block format. Of course, there is no way to know for sure, as Peterson was not very consistent in the use of stamps so all you can really know is it was not made before that period. That being said, that doesn't really matter as far as value/collectability goes. If it's stamped like that it's considered a Pre-Republic. The band could be anything really. Peterson's hallmarking was weird to say the least, and often just made up or missing altogether. They often used long pieces of metal, hallmarked only one end and then cut into sections when used in making a pipe. If you were enterprising enough you could check to see if the hallmark is really a registered one. Then you'd know it was silver and more about the exact year. That's not really needed here, though. The stamping pretty much nails it as 45-47 and whether the band is silver or nickle really doesn't effect the value. In any case, it's certainly got some age on it.
> 
> Have you seen the pipe in person or just on the web? If only on the web make sure you get a good detailed photos of the inside of the bowl and all parts of the pipe. If you haven't seen it in person also be sure to get the exact dimensions if you care about size. Older Petes can tend to run a bit smaller than their modern day descendents.
> 
> ...


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Peterson's hallmarking was weird to say the least, and often just made up or missing altogether.


Don't know much about Peterson's, but the one thing I know is that all the more recent "Hallmarks" are (as said) made up pseudo marks. Not sure why they do this - probably related to "The Troubles" and that the available marks were English or regulated by an English authority. The end of Dublin Hallmarks coincides with the establishment of the Irish Free State. I've seen a few very early Petersons (before 1920) that do have "proper" Hallmarks. Makes dating a pipe (the silver band at least) a doddle.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

rcruz1211 said:


> Thanks for all the great info. I have only seen pics online and have not been able to get shots of in the bowl. hat being said, the top of the bowl has no dark burn marks on it as well. I'm tryign to get ahold of the seller to see if he will work with me on the price.


If you don't end up working out a deal on this one then just keep a close search on eBay and you'll find a beauty for a good price.

Also, a great resource for those seeking Peterson's on eBay is found at the International Peterson Pipe Club. A very knowledgable Peterson fan posts links to most of the best eBay deals on Petersons nearly every day.

The International Peterson Pipe Club :: Chuck's Ebay Findings :: Chuck's Daily "What is on E-bay" highlights! ~ Runboard


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

Very cool, thank you!


----------

